# Ruckelproblematik



## Drakhgard (6. April 2009)

Moin Leute. Ich habe folgendes Problem. Und zwar ruckelt WoW ab und an ziemlich auffällig. Sei es, wenn ich die Perspektive verändere (vorallem in belebten Orten) oder einfach wenn ich irgendwie herumwandere (vorallem auch in belebten Orten)

Kurz zur Hardware:

Windows Vista Ultimate
Intel® Core(tm) i7 CPU   920 @ 2.67 GHz
4,00 GB RAM
NVidia GeForce GTX 280


Ansonsten hier noch DxDiag:




			
				DxDiag schrieb:
			
		

> ------------------
> System Information
> ------------------
> Time of this report: 4/6/2009, 23:12:09
> ...






Weiß jemand ne Lösung? Wo gibt es Mängel/Probleme?


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (6. April 2009)

Ich wurde soeben von einer Textwand erschlagen


----------



## Drakhgard (6. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Ich wurde soeben von einer Textwand erschlagen



Ein typisch unintelligenter Beitrag den ich schon erwartet habe. Habt ihr Spammer nie genug? Was fürn Kindergarten.


----------



## The Future (6. April 2009)

aua  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie wärs mit schatten aus und grafik runter.


----------



## The Future (6. April 2009)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Ein typisch unintelligenter Beitrag den ich schon erwartet habe. Habt ihr Spammer nie genug? Was fürn Kindergarten.


er hat aber dieses mal recht.


----------



## Kabamaan (6. April 2009)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Ein typisch unintelligenter Beitrag den ich schon erwartet habe. Habt ihr Spammer nie genug? Was fürn Kindergarten.



sry du bist net besser....
aber ich leider auch net weil ich keine ahnung habe... 
ich gebs immerhin zu


----------



## ChevesieLane (6. April 2009)

könntest du es vll noch ein wenig ausführlicher schreiben xD

aber mal im ernst, ich vermute mal stark, es liegt nicht and einer hardware sondern warscheinlich an der internetverbindung, das ist meiner meinung nach doch einer der größten probleme bei online spielen, da kannst du noch so tolle (und umfangreiche^^) hardware haben


----------



## Wagga (6. April 2009)

Tut, mir leid die Textwand habe ich nicht gelesen.
Ich will nicht erschlagen werden.
Hast du die Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert.

Lt. Leistung deines PC´sollte es keinerlei Probleme geben mit 1680x1050 so. 70-130 FPS je nach Gebiet.
Kontrolliere die Eingabeverzögerung.
Deaktiviere mal die Schatten-/Wettereffekte.
Versuch mal ne andere Auflösung.
Wenn´s nicht hilft checke die Treiber.
Wenn alles nicht geht melde dich nochmals.
Repair.exe ausgeführt!
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Micro(welle) (6. April 2009)

Jo das ist echt fies mit der leistung die wow schluckt besonders an arbeitsspeicher.
Ich habe ähnliche komponente und es ist genauso schlimm.
Wenn du Leistung gewinnen willst stell die schattendetails runter


----------



## villain (6. April 2009)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Ein typisch unintelligenter Beitrag den ich schon erwartet habe. Habt ihr Spammer nie genug? Was fürn Kindergarten.



was erwartest du auch bei so einer masse an daten. ist ja nett gemeint. (besser als nur: "wow ruckelt bei mir - bitte helft!"). manchmal ist weniger wirklich mehr.


btt: ich habe angefangen zu lesen und habe rgendwo bei der grafikkarte aufgehört. also bis dahin habe ich nichts verdächtiges gesehen. eigentlich solltest du mit dem system wow ordentlich spielen können.
was mir höchstens noch einfällt: vielleicht mal ein bios-update machen. ist ja scheinbar vom 28.11.2008. soll ja manchmal wunder wirken...manchmal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




schatten aus und grafik runter - naja.. sollte mit dem equip nicht das große problem sein.
meine hardware ist noch etwas älter und ich habe keine probleme...


----------



## Drakhgard (6. April 2009)

Ok habe mal Schatten- und Wettereffekte runtergedreht und mit der Eingabeverzögerung was versucht. Ist schon ein wenig besser geworden. Wie ist das mit dem Multisampling? Kann man da auch irgendwas rumdrehen, um die Leistung zu verbessern? Vorschläge?


----------



## Highscreen (6. April 2009)

ChevesieLane schrieb:


> könntest du es vll noch ein wenig ausführlicher schreiben xD
> 
> aber mal im ernst, ich vermute mal stark, es liegt nicht and einer hardware sondern warscheinlich an der internetverbindung, das ist meiner meinung nach doch einer der größten probleme bei online spielen, da kannst du noch so tolle (und umfangreiche^^) hardware haben





Nur haben die FPS *nichts* mit der Internet verbindung+Ping zu tun..


Naja, ich kann auch nur sagen: Es ist WoW. Dreckig programmiert, nach jedem Addon wirds übler....  zock mit meinem PC auf CoD4, CoD5, GTA IV alles mit akzeptablen FPS und in Dalaran hab ich nur 30-50 fps..


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

villain schrieb:


> meine hardware ist noch etwas älter und ich habe keine probleme...



Lol...da könnte man meinen, er habe nen alten Rechner. Aber dem ist nicht so. Der hat nen Nehalem, die neueste und derzeit auch beste CPU, die es für Geld zu kaufen gibt. Gut, davon nur die kleine Version, aber trotzdem ist das Ding pfeilschnell. Wie Wow damit ruckeln kann, ist mir schleierhaft.

Ich habe einen 9550er mit einer GTX260 und vermisse sogar Schalter, an denen ich noch hochdrehen könnte.

@Multisampling: Das ist ein mathematisches Verfahren, über das bei Grafikkarten Kantenglättung realisiert wird, also AA. Und ja, daß frisst Leistung. 
Wie sieht es denn mit anderen Spielen aus? Leistungstest der Grafikkarte mit Furmark, oder mal nen gesamten Benchmark, mit was auch immer und da dann mal die Ergebnisse mit den gängigen Werten im Internet vergleichen. Können wir auch sichergehen, daß wir hier wirklich von Ruckler sprechen und keine Lags?

Auch mal im Windows unter Energieoptionen auf Höchstleistung stellen, um sicher zu gehen, daß unterm Spiel mittels EIST (Stromsparmechanismus) die CPU nicht runtergetacktet wird. Das hatte ich schon mal und sorgte auch immer wieder im Spiel für Rückler. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es dieses Feature beim Nehalem so noch gibt. Der hat da ja einiges neues zu bieten, gerade im Bezug auf Stromsparmechanismen.

Gibt es sonst noch Auffälligkeiten? Mal unter Systemsteuerung ->System und Wartung -> Leistungsinformationen und Tools nachgesehen, ob was nicht stimmt. Windows bietet hier ganz gute Analysetools an, die auch evtl. Hardware-Probleme aufzeigen.

Und wie steht es generell um die Treiber? Wer hat das Ding aufgesetzt? Können wir ausschließen, daß es an fehlenden oder falschen Treibern liegt?

Fakt ist jedenfalls, daß da irgendwo der Hund begraben ist. Mit dem Monsterrechner darf Wow nicht ruckeln. Tut es bei mir auch nicht und mein System ist ähnlich, davon abgesehen, daß es etwas langsammer ist.


----------



## Drakhgard (7. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Lol...da könnte man meinen, er habe nen alten Rechner. Aber dem ist nicht so. Der hat nen Nehalem, die neueste und derzeit auch beste CPU, die es für Geld zu kaufen gibt. Gut, davon nur die kleine Version, aber trotzdem ist das Ding pfeilschnell. Wie Wow damit ruckeln kann, ist mir schleierhaft.
> 
> Ich habe einen 9550er mit einer GTX260 und vermisse sogar Schalter, an denen ich noch hochdrehen könnte.
> 
> ...




Hmmm also auf Höchstleistung habe ich gestellt...

Das Ding hat mein Vater aufgesetzt, welcher sich eigentlich zig Jahre mit Hardware beschäftigt hat. Ob falsche Treiber vorhanden sind oder gar welche fehlen könnte durchaus sein (ich gehe mal von allem möglichen aus).

Die Ereignisanzeige zeigt verdammt viele Warnungen, Fehler und ein paar Kritische an. Hat glaube ich mit Treibern zu tun. 

Hier z.B. einer:



> Dieser Prozess verbraucht zu viel Arbeitsspeicher:
> Dateiname		:	Wow.exe
> Anzeigename		:	World of Warcraft
> Version		:	3, 0, 9, 9551
> ...



Achja... die Windows Leistungsmessung sagt, dass mein Gesamtergebnis 5,9 ergibt... 



Ich habe mir einen Systembericht fertigen lassen mithilfe eines Tools und ihn als .html Datei abgespeichert. Wenn jemand sich damit auskennt und etwas Zeit übrig hat, hier der Download-Link:

http://rapidshare.com/files/218280768/systembericht.zip.html




Man würde mir einen sehr großen Gefallen tun, mir bei der Behebung dieser vielen Probleme zu helfen.


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Lol...da könnte man meinen, er habe nen alten Rechner. Aber dem ist nicht so. Der hat nen Nehalem, die neueste und derzeit auch beste CPU, die es für Geld zu kaufen gibt.



weiß ich doch....war nur etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt.


----------



## RaDon27 (7. April 2009)

Welche AddOns nutzt du? Sollte Questhelper dabei sein, deaktiviers mal und schau dann, was sich tut. Bei meinem sinken mit aktivierten QH die FPS um knapp 10-15.

Ansonsten: Irgendwas is bei der Programmieren vom neuen Addon schief gegangen. Is auch der grund, wieso man in den alten Gebieten riesige FPS-Zahlen erreicht, in Dalaran aber nur um die 30. Viele mit Mörderrechnern beschweren sich, dass WoW ruckelt. Gibt aber auch Leute, bei denens flüssig läuft (siehe Klos). Da spielen Treiber, OS usw ne große Rolle. Hab vor ner Weile was im Techforum auf WoW-Europe gefunden, wo genau das erklärt wird. Frag mich aber net, wo der Post is. Man kann nur hoffen, dasses mit Patch 3.1 besser wird.

Ansonsten wurden schon alle Lösungvorschläge gepostet, kann mir das nur durch das oben geschriebene erklären.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. April 2009)

LAss mal Das drüber laufen, sag uns das Ergebniss und was für einen I-net Anschluss du hast.


----------



## Drakhgard (7. April 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> LAss mal Das drüber laufen, sag uns das Ergebniss und was für einen I-net Anschluss du hast.



Download-Geschwindigkeit:

6.918 kbit/s

(865 kByte/s)


Upload-Geschwindigkeit:

749 kbit/s

(94 kByte/s)


Anschluss: Kabel, von einem privaten Provider


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

Also, dein Systembericht gibt nicht sonderlich viel her. Bzw. schon viel, aber kaum relevantes Was sind denn in der Zuverlässigkeitsüberwachung alles für Fehler zu finden? Das du generell einige Warnungen und Fehler hast, ist übrigens normal. Das meiste ist nur igendein Gedöns, was hier und da dein OS verzögert und das wird halt protokolliert.

Du hast mit Vista übrigens auch die Möglichkeit, während des Spielens die Ausleistung deines Speichers, Cpu usw. mitzuprotokollieren. Das ganze wird dir dann in Form einer Leistungskurve präsentiert, oder auch viele Kurven, je nach dem, was du zu überwachen gedenkst. Das könnte auch hilfreich sein.

Wie groß ist eigentlich deine Auslagerungsdatei?

Und was mich noch interessieren würde. Arbeitet dein Nehalem im Turbo-Modus? Laut Tests sorgte das des öfteren mal für unerklärliche Leistungseinbrüche.


----------



## Drakhgard (7. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, dein Systembericht gibt nicht sonderlich viel her. Bzw. schon viel, aber kaum relevantes Was sind denn in der Zuverlässigkeitsüberwachung alles für Fehler zu finden? Das du generell einige Warnungen und Fehler hast, ist übrigens normal. Das meiste ist nur igendein Gedöns, was hier und da dein OS verzögert und das wird halt protokolliert.
> 
> Du hast mit Vista übrigens auch die Möglichkeit, während des Spielens die Ausleistung deines Speichers, Cpu usw. mitzuprotokollieren. Das ganze wird dir dann in Form einer Leistungskurve präsentiert, oder auch viele Kurven, je nach dem, was du zu überwachen gedenkst. Das könnte auch hilfreich sein.
> 
> ...





Also die Auslagerungsdatei ist 6349M groß...

Wo kann ich das nachprüfen mit dem Turbo-Modus bzw. konfigurieren?


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

Das wird im Bios konfiguriert. Soweit ich gelesen habe, kann dieser Turbomodus die Kerne des Nahlems einzeln übertakten. Dabei richtet sich die Übertaktung nach der aktuellen Temparatur. Ist die zu hoch, bleibt die Übertaktung aus. Dieses Feature war von Intel für Programme angedacht, die nicht multithreading unterstützen, also nur einen Kern nutzen. Nehalem erkennt das und taktet einen Kern weiter hoch, während die anderen inaktiv werden.

Allerdings gab es bei einigen Boards Probleme. Von kurzzeitigen und unerklärlichen Leistungseinbrüchen war in einigen Fachzeitschriften die Rede. Also, einfach mal ins Bios und das ganze deaktivieren. Sollte das die Ursache sein, dann mal auf der Homepage deines Mainboardherstellers die Bios-History durchgehen und schauen, ob es da irgendwelche Bugfixings bezüglich dem ganzen gab. Wie gesagt, die ganze Technik ist ja noch ziemlich jung. Nehalem kam erst Ende 2008.


----------



## Drakhgard (7. April 2009)

Ok werde mir später das ganze mit dem Vater anschauen weil ich selber nicht viel schimmer von der Hardware habe.

Erstatte dann wieder Bericht


----------



## Independent (8. April 2009)

Hab hier lauter unsinniges Zeug gelesen, von Grafik runterstellen bis "bei mir läuft GTA 4 flüssig". Bei dem System rechtfertigt gar nichts dein Geruckel. Du könntest theoretisch WoW 2x gleichzeitig mit Treiber auf Anschlag flüssig spielen.

Hm...momentan fällt mir keine Lösung ein. Versteh das nicht....

Ist das System neu? Manche Fertigmaschinen haben so Virenprogramme (Fuck Norton) drauf, die eigtl. in ihrer Struktur schlimmer als jeder Virus sind und das System arg bremsen. Wenn ein Onlinerollenspiel erst durch den InternetGuard laufen muss, kann es hin und wieder stolpern


----------



## Drakhgard (8. April 2009)

Habe den PC seit über 3 Jahren und die Hardware (Netzteil, Festplatten, Prozessor, RAM-Speicher, Grafikkarte) habe ich Neujahr eingebaut. Neu aufgesetzt wurde er auch.

An Schutz-Software habe ich Spybot (mit TeaTimer) und AntiVir (mit AntiVir Guard) laufen.

Diesen Turbomodus habe ich jetzt vorrübergehend disabled. Ob sich was getan hat, muss ich noch genauer testen...


----------



## Independent (8. April 2009)

Ich nehme an, du hast auch ein neues Motherboard eingebaut?Oo


----------



## Klos1 (8. April 2009)

Davon sollte man mal ausgehen können:=)


----------



## Drakhgard (8. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Davon sollte man mal ausgehen können:=)



ja richtig neues Motherboard inklusive


----------



## Klos1 (8. April 2009)

Sonst wäre es auch schwierig geworden, die CPU in den Sockel zu pflanzen


----------



## Asoriel (8. April 2009)

aach, das geht schon. Nur siehts dann mit der Funnktionsfähigkeit ein bischen schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakhgard (8. April 2009)

Also nach ausführlichen Tests ohne Turbo-Booster sei zu berichten, dass es keinen Unterschied zu vorher gibt.

Es ist also woanders der Wurm... irgendwelche Lösungsansätze?


----------



## Drakhgard (8. April 2009)

Hmmm folgendes... Hab das BIOS nochmal neu geupdatet. Geht nun einigermaßen besser aber WoW ruckelt immer noch. Ist das jetzt einfach nur typisch WoW oder ist noch irgendwo eine Problemquelle?


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2009)

Man merkt zurzeit schon, dass WoW wirklich alles andere als optimal läuft, ruckeln sollte es bei einem Nehalem wirklich nicht...
Aufgrung der Meldung von wegen "Diese Anwendung verbraucht zu viel Arbeitsspeicher" von der du oben erzählt hast würde ich mal einen Memtest drüber laufen lassen
http://download.chip.eu/de/MemTest-3.8_94593.html


----------



## Drakhgard (8. April 2009)

Hab das mal drüberlaufen lassen (wie empfohlen sogar mehrere Kopien davon)... also es kamen keine Errors daher selbst nachdem es ca. 50 Minuten lief ohne irgendwelche großartig speicherfressende Prozesse


----------



## Asoriel (9. April 2009)

na, dann scheint dein Arbeitsspeicher nicht kaputt zu sein.


----------



## Drakhgard (9. April 2009)

Soweit bin ich auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann muss der Wurm woanders sein. Aber wo? Eventuell irgendwas mit Treibern? Kann man das irgendwo genau kontrollieren?
Oder wo könnte sonst noch das Problem sein?


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2009)

Mein Bruder hat auch 2x GTX 280 drinn und kommt auch nur bis 50-80FPS und hat teilweise ruckler wenn er die Sicht ändert - umdreht mit dem Charakter.

Trotz einem starken PC-System (2200 Euro)


----------



## Rethelion (9. April 2009)

Spielst du zufällig im Fenstermodus und hast an deiner Graka 2 Monitore angesteckt?
Dann könntest du mal probieren im Normalen Modus WoW zu spielen und den zweiten Monitor anzustecken.
Das ganze kostet nämlich massig Leistung, wobei dein Rechner das trotzdem bringen sollte.

Naja wahrscheinlich liegt es wirklich an WoW, hab mit meinem Rechner im Durchschnitt 30-50fps, die in Dalaran auf 20 sinken.


----------



## Drakhgard (9. April 2009)

Hmmm nun an zwei Monitoren hab ich sie nicht angesteckt. Aber ja, ich spiel im Fenstermodus. Ich werd es mal mit Vollbild versuchen, auch wenn das Fenstermodus immer nett ist um nebenbei was nachgucken zu können.


----------



## Klos1 (10. April 2009)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich auch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also Treiber waren laut deines ziemlich ausführlichen Auszugs, welchen du hier verlinkt hast, soweit drauf. Du könntest mal auf der Homepage schauen, ob dort Updates released wurden. Welche Treiber installiert wurden, sieht man im Gerätemanager ganz gut

Hast du schon mal das tolle Feature von Vista genutzt, mit dem man während des Spielens die Auslastung von Ram, CPU, etc. aufzeichnen kann. Mann bekommt dann nen schönen Auszug in Form eines Kurvendiagramms, daß sich ganz gut auswerten lässt. 

Ansonsten würde mich noch interessieren, wie denn nun andere Spiele laufen. Ich glaube, daß hast du noch garnicht gepostet. Falls doch, bitte ich um Verzeihung, hab mir jetzt nicht mehr alles durchgelesen. 

Und mach mal nen Stresstest deiner Grafikkarte mit Furmark. 

Du hattest die Ruckler ja glaub nicht als dauerhaft beschrieben, sonder eher so, daß es eigentlich immer flüssig läuft und dann plötzlich kurzzeitig stark ruckelt, danach aber wieder butterweich weiterläuft, oder?

Mit welcher Spannung läuft eigentlich dein Ram?


----------



## Drakhgard (11. April 2009)

Also Spiele wie beispielsweise Far Cry 2 laufen hingegen sehr flüssig, auch bei hohen Einstellungen.

Die Ruckler in WoW kommen wie bereits erwähnt, wenn ich die Perspektive verändere. Vorallem wo mehr als 7-10 NPCs sind, ruckelt es schon beim Drehen.


----------



## Drakhgard (13. April 2009)

Folgendes noch, da ich ja noch keine FPS angegeben habe:

Wenn ich irgendwo frei herumlaufe mit Mobs hier und da hab ich so im Schnitt um 40 FPS nur... In Tarrens Mühle dann noch 29,5 FPS. Also das ist ziemlich wenig...


----------



## Drakhgard (21. April 2009)

So jetzt gibt's wieder eine Rückmeldung.


Nachdem ich mal einen Blick in die Services geworfen habe und relativ viel deaktiviert habe (Backup-Dingens, das fraß ziemlich viel) und noch anderes unnötiges Zeugs, läuft WoW jetzt sehr angenehm. Meistens immer 50-60 FPS (sogar in Orgrimmar, wenn einige auf einen Haufen stehen). Dalaran je nach Fleck zwischen 20-30 FPS. Ruckler gibt es eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht mehr.


Lösung des Problems:

Lag wahrscheinlich zum Einen an einem fehlenden BIOS-Update, zum anderen waren viele unnötige Services aktiviert.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2009)

Good old BIOS-Update ... was das alles bringen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf jedenfall GZ zur passenden Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (22. April 2009)

GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geb im Chat einfach mal "/console maxfps 0" ein und dann haste 150-160fps

Die Fps in Dala sind ganz normal, denn hier wird dein Arbeitsspeicher durch nichtgescriptete Ereignisse belastet.


----------



## Klos1 (22. April 2009)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> So jetzt gibt's wieder eine Rückmeldung.
> 
> 
> Nachdem ich mal einen Blick in die Services geworfen habe und relativ viel deaktiviert habe (Backup-Dingens, das fraß ziemlich viel) und noch anderes unnötiges Zeugs, läuft WoW jetzt sehr angenehm. Meistens immer 50-60 FPS (sogar in Orgrimmar, wenn einige auf einen Haufen stehen). Dalaran je nach Fleck zwischen 20-30 FPS. Ruckler gibt es eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht mehr.
> ...



Der Weißheit letzter Schluß kann das aber auch nicht sein, denn, die Services, welche bei XP oder Vista standardmäßig so laufen, sollte dein Prozzi locker stemmen können. Ich habe da bei mir rein garnichts deaktiviert. Und soetwas, wie Backup würde ich jetzt auch nicht als unnötig bezeichnen.


----------



## RaDon27 (22. April 2009)

Ein weiteres Opfer des Leistungsfressers WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht vielen so, die nen absolutes HighEnd System ham. Spiele wie GTA4 oder FarCry2 laufen flüssig, sogar UltraHigh (bei mir bspw.), aber WoW ruckelt in den WotLK Gebieten mehr oder weniger vor sich hin. Vor allem Dalaran is da der absolute Killer. Hab im Schnitt auch nur 30 FPS. Wirklich drüber kommen kann man momentan net, auch wenns System noch so gut is.
Damit muss man wohl oder übel leben.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Japp. Es gibt kein Spiel (auch nicht bei Crysis und GTA IV) bei dem ich so wenig FPS hab wie bei WoW in Dalaran, spricht nicht gerade für WoW...


----------



## Klos1 (22. April 2009)

Bei mir lief es in jeder Lebenslage butterweich. Sämtliche Einstellungen waren auf Anschlag. Würde mich echt mal interessieren, warum das bei anderen nicht der Fall ist, obwohl sie sogar z.T. die gleiche Graka und vergleichbaren Prozzi haben.

Manche Sachen bleiben wohl auf ewig ein Rätsel.


----------

